# Summer Clip for Dexter



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

These are pictures of Dexter groomed for Summer. I do my own grooming, I can clip on my own time line, I can finished the groom in one day or I can take all week long. I used a Clipper with with 1/4 inch Clip-On Comb. I like the face shaggy. I have created bangs for Dexter.

Most important part of using Clip-On Combs is that the HAIR MUST Be TANGLE FREE, if it is not you will be sorry. Ask me, I learned this lesson the hard way. I use a 40 Blade under my combs. 

I clipped half-way down his legs, then I fluffed up the legs so the hair is sticking out and I scissor down. Four years of practicing and I am still figuring out new things. I did the groom prior to the eye surgery. His left eye is still bothering him, he gets pain medicines 2x day and ointment to his left eye 2x day.

I figure I can clip each month to maintain the short groom, so I will get lots of practice this year. 

Dexter is so soft, I love the touch!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he looks great Linda. good for you. I'll get back to you asap on your question.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very nice grooming job!!! He looks terrific!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Dexter looks terrific!! Good job!!


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Love it! Makes me want to try trimming Pickles myself instead of going to the groomer. He's still quite short from the last time we went, so that might make it a bit easier.

What brand of clipper did you use?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a great grooming job, Lorraine. Dexter looks so handsome. Hope his eye stops bothering him soon too.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow Linda he looks beautiful! Is he considered a silky coat? I love his fur. I am trying to figure out why some are silky and others are curly. I know it is the way the breeding was done but not sure which is better. I have read that the silky coats are easier to maintain with less matting. Excuse all the questions but I am new to this and don't have a havanese yet, I am still learning. Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is not a silky coat, just a slight wave. His hair actually looks healthy when it is short like this. I am Linda. I use Andis Clippers AG Super Speed, 2 speeds. I just use the fast one all the time. It is really fun clipping, it is the scissoring that is a pain in the you know what because Dexter likes to sit down all the time. When you are buying clip-on-combs, make sure they are a universal type combs that will fit most clippers. With this grooming, I learned more stuff about clipping (cutting) the face toward the ears.

So much to learn and learning on your own. It is a matter of balancing everything out, so it looks right.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Love the slight wave to his coat. thanks for the info! Glad to see he doesn't have to wear his cone, I am sure he is happy also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Regina said:


> Wow Linda he looks beautiful! Is he considered a silky coat? I love his fur. I am trying to figure out why some are silky and others are curly. I know it is the way the breeding was done but not sure which is better. I have read that the silky coats are easier to maintain with less matting. Excuse all the questions but I am new to this and don't have a havanese yet, I am still learning. Thanks in advance for your response.


The curly gene is one that they can test for, genetically. Some breeders choose to remove the curly gene from their bloodlines, while others don't bother. Even silky dogs should have some wave to their coat. A Havanese coat shouldn't be really straight like a Yorkie or Maltese coat.


----------

